# S-2 HD Bendix 2 speed hub?



## Boris (Dec 10, 2014)

Was there ever a Bendix 2 speed kickback or automatic hub made for use on S-2 rims with heavy-duty spokes?


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2014)

Ya got me.I give up.Was there?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Was there ever a Bendix 2 speed kickback or automatic hub made for use on S-2 rims with heavy-duty spokes?




As a matter of fact, yes there was. Only one bike as far as I know, not including the CT.


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you!
Are you also saying that some of the Cycle Trucks had a 2 speed option as well?

Here's a few more questions that hopefully someone can answer:

What's the difference between the B-12 and the B-14 Automatic hubs? Is one better than the other?
Would a red band automatic hub taken from a middleweight Schwinn be the same hub? Would there be any foreseeable issues if it were to be drilled out to fit 120 gauge spokes?

Does anyone have a nice one of these HD 2 speed hubs for sale?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2014)

My grouchy mailman rode a CT with a red band auto back in the early 70's. I have no idea what year his bike was made though.

They say there were no options for the CT, but I find it hard to believe that Schwinn would not build an auto CT if the USPS or some other major customer requested that non option.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Thank you!
> Are you also saying that some of the Cycle Trucks had a 2 speed option as well?
> 
> Here's a few more questions that hopefully someone can answer:
> ...




b-12 is for standard spokes
b-14 is for heavy duty .120 spokes.
the heavy duty hubs,from ones i've seen,all had .105 gauge spokes and the .120 hubs are pretty hard to find.those hub flanges are pretty hard steel.i tried to drill a standard to heavy spokes and it was a bit of work,so i just found a hub for the .105 spokes.seems that drilling from .105 to .120 spokes would be doable.i believe the holes had a small relief for the spoke heads.


----------



## Boris (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you. This is really helpful. Can you tell me if the B-14 Heavy Duty Automatic 2 speed hub had any markings labeling it as such?


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2014)

Can't say for sure.i've never noticed any markings.


----------



## Boris (Dec 11, 2014)

*S-2 HD Bendix 2 speed hub*



island schwinn said:


> Can't say for sure.i've never noticed any markings.




Thanks for all your help on this.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Thank you. This is really helpful. Can you tell me if the B-14 Heavy Duty Automatic 2 speed hub had any markings labeling it as such?




I have seen one of the hubs and dont recall any special markings.  I personally would not drill out a standard model.  The centerline of the hole is too close to the edge of the flange and (after drilling) leaves too little steel at the edge for my comfort level.

I would keep watch for a Kickback Wasp.


----------



## REC (Dec 11, 2014)

*2 Speed HD Hubs*

Here are a couple of mine - red band is .120, yellow band is .105

REC


----------

